# Synthetic porcelain?????



## Dewfus (Feb 25, 2020)

What in the hell is synthetic porcelain lol


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 26, 2020)

Maybe for tooth repair? Just a guess,but bottle size is right for it


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 26, 2020)

Digswithstick said:


> Maybe for tooth repair? Just a guess,but bottle size is right for it


 it's the only thing i c an think it could have been used for


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 26, 2020)

Digswithstick said:


> Maybe for tooth repair? Just a guess,but bottle size is right for it


Yes, definitely a dental product https://maryfransmuse.weebly.com/dr-treys-synthetic-porcelain.html


----------

